# Best fish to help control planaria?



## time4mercy

I have a 5 gal bowfront in my bathroom (yes, my bathroom). It's purely a ramshorn breeding tank for my CL's and my soon-to-be DP's. The substrate is crushed coral covered by a layer of smooth gravel, and there's a big clump of Java moss in there.

A few days ago I did a very long overdue gravel vacuuming. I obviously disturbed lots of crud, because I now have planaria like you would not believe.

First, allow me to say:

Eww eww eww eww eww eww eww eww eww eww eww eww eww eww eww eww eww eww eww eww eww eww eww eww eww eww eww eww eww eww eww eww eww eww eww eww eww eww eww eww eww eww eww eww eww eww EWW!!!

My plan(aria) of attack is to do very frequent vaccumings and watch how much I feed. However, I would also like to add a fish or two that is likely to appreciate (in the eating kind of way) planaria.

Suggestions? 

Of course, I won't be adding any fish until I get things somewhat under control. It's never too early to plan, though.

ETA: Would I be better off with a couple of shrimp?


----------



## Scholz

Planaria and shrimp don't mix well..........

As for a fish....

I have No idea... I'd think probably some kind of tetra or barb...


----------



## 2wheelsx2

It's said that many barbs, especially tiger barbs, will eat them, if you feed them no other food. I haven't personally tried that though. I've always reduced feeding and gravel vac'd to clean up the planaria problem.


----------



## KrisK

I've heard that guppies eat planaria


----------



## Reva

*blue gouramis?*

I have personally seen blue opaline gouramis eat hydra. I would put my money on them. Never had planaria myself, so am not sure, but it seems that carnivores would be best.

I have heard that bettas and paradise fish will eat them, and also small plecos, but have not had experience with it. Also snails might do it, like big apple snails...???


----------



## Scholz

i read somewhere that flying foxes.... like the ones @ fraser aquarium eat planaira like pigs


----------



## TomC

Scholz said:


> Planaria and shrimp don't mix well...........


 Why is that?


----------



## couch

Ember Tetras will annihilate planaria. I have tons of them for sale.


----------



## Tn23

I've used a product called "No Planaria". Others have used other products and also had success, however if the No Planaria is shrimp safe and fish safe while working at a very quick rate.


----------



## rescuepenguin

a Betta will eat them. I got rid of some that way once. Shrimp will only eat planara if they r dead


----------



## Scholz

TomC said:


> Why is that?


The Planaria are toxic... They attack shrimp and kill them...


----------



## darb

Scholz said:


> The Planaria are toxic... They attack shrimp and kill them...


I have a tank of cherry shrimp and and almost an equal number of planaria and haven't noticed a problem.

what is your source on this information?


----------



## Scholz

There are many species of planaria.. Some are predatory, some are not......

got this infromation from the internet...


----------



## darb

Scholz said:


> There are many species of planaria.. Some are predatory, some are not......
> 
> got this infromation from the internet...


I personally put very little faith in information on the internet, especially forums; unless it comes from a reliable source/person.

As we all know all that it takes to make a post on a forum is a computer, internet connection, email account and half of a brain.

A good example of that would be the belief that snails prey on shrimp also ...


----------



## Reva

well, of all the folks replying here, I see a pattern....it's gouramis, bettas and paradise fish...all labyrinth organ fish. So I would try a betta since your tank is small.


----------



## time4mercy

Reva said:


> well, of all the folks replying here, I see a pattern....it's gouramis, bettas and paradise fish...all labyrinth organ fish. So I would try a betta since your tank is small.


Yeah, I saw that too. Although I'm tempted by the ember tetras (and my folks live in Mission), I could really only fit a few in a 5 gal and I don't think it's fair to keep just a few shoalers.

Plus, that means I can take part in Betta Mania!!! I've been closing my eyes every time I walk past them at the Burnaby store. . .

Going to go throw a heater in the 5 gal - warm it up for Mr. Splendens. Whee!


----------



## thefishwife

I had a 10 gal with shrimp and snails in it as well as planaria. The shrimp and the snails were NOT impressed with the planaria. When I put food into the tank the planaria would crawl all over it, hence the shrimp and snails would get nothing. I also believe ( but do not know for sure b/c I didn't look at the tank 24/7 ) that I may have lost some shrimplets due to the planaria.

I ended up using panacur to get rid of the planaria, in pretty much just one dose, altho I did do a second one. I had NO losses of the shrimp or the snails.

I have not tried the "No Planaria" but others have with great success.

I personally do not know of a fish that will eat it, as I haven't tried.

Good luck!


----------



## CRS Fan

PM'd you Brian.


----------

